# Wichtig: Frage bzgl. 3G / 6G SATA Anschlüsse



## Jeronimos (20. Dezember 2012)

*Wichtig: Frage bzgl. 3G / 6G SATA Anschlüsse*

Hallo liebe Community Freunde,

ich habe mir heute die Gigabyte Radeon hd 7950 3GB , 90GB SSD Festplatte, 8GB DDR3 1600 MHZ, 1 TB interner speicher und Gehäuse bestellt.

Ich habe das Mainboard Asrock P55 PRO

und meine Frage ist laut den Hersteller passen da, 6x eSata 3.0Gb/s aber mein Interner Speicher hat 6,0Gb/s

passt es trotzdem rein?

Ich bitte um eine schnellst mögliche Antwort.

Bedanke mich schon mal bei euch.

LG 

Jeronimos


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2012)

eSATA ist eigentlich für externe Anschlüsse gedacht. 

Mainboards haben seit einiger Zeit native 6G SATA Anschlüsse. Falls dein Mainboard keine nativen 6G Anschlüsse hat, solltest du dir vllt. ein 'besseres' Mainboard kaufen. Falls das keine Option ist, mach dir keine Gedanken ... der Unterschied ist gering & Geräte sind abwärtskompatibel.

D.h. 6G Geräte kannst du ohne Probleme an 3G betreiben ... genauso wie man 3G Geräte an 6G Anschlüssen betreiben kann.

Übrigens ... das nächste mal das Topic bitte etwas aussagekräftiger und weniger !!!!. Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2012)

Das passt alles, du wirst nur bei der SSD - wenn die SATA3 (6,0Gb/s) haben sollte - nicht den vollen Speed nutzen können, da das Mainboard maximal SATA2 hat. Das ist aber nicht schlimm, da der größte Vorteil der SSD die Zugriffszeit ist, was durch SATA2/3 kaum ein Unterschied ist. Ob die Daten dann mit 200 oder 400MB/s fließen, ist egal, da Du wohl kaum mal mehrere hundert MB an Daten von SSD Laden wirst, die dann auch noch vom Rest des PCs dermaßen schnell verarbeitet werden könnten, dass mehr als 200MB/s ein Vorteil wäre 

Und wenn du mit 1TB "interner Speicher" eine Festplatte meinst: da ist es nochmal deutlich nebensächlicher. Die allerschnellsten Festplatten kommen grad mal ganz knapp über die Grenze von SATA1, also sind grad mal so schnell, dass SATA2 "Sinn mach" - von SATA3 sind die aber weit weit entfernt. Die Platten haben aber trotzdem SATA3, weil es halt einfach der aktuelle Standard ist und die Controllerchips nicht teurer sind. 

ach ja: das 3,0 / 6,0 Gb steht NICHT für "Gigabyte pro Sekunde", sondern GigaBIT - d.h. SATA2 schafft ca. 300MByte/s, SATA3 ca. 600MByte/s. Nur falls Du dich wunderst, dass ich oben "nur" was von 200/400 MB/s schrieb. 


Und das Board hat kein PCie3.0, die Graka aber schon. Aber auch hier: das ist trotzdem kompatibel, zB bei AMD-Mainboards gibt es PCie3.0 bisher gar nicht, und auch bei Intel kann man 3.0 nur nutzen, wenn man eine ganz neue CPU mit "Ivy Bridge" hat - und der Standard 3.0 ist auch bei den aktuellen Grafikkarten noch nicht schneller als 2.0, du hast also keinen merkbaren "Nachteil" dadurch, dass Dein Board "nur" PCie2.0 hat.


----------



## Jeronimos (20. Dezember 2012)

Okay....kann ich also getrost wenn es bald ankommt das Gehäuse und die [Grafikkarte,Arbeitsspeicher,1TB Interner Speicher, 90GB SSD abholen]? Bei [ heißt es, dass ich es bei der Filliale abholen werde.] Dann weiß ich bescheid. Insgesamt hat dies nämlich 443,18€ nur für (Grafikkarte,Arbeitsspeicher,Interne Festplatte und SSD Festplatte gekostet.

*EDIT: Und das betrifft auch nicht die SSD? Die hat nämlich auch 6GB/s.
LG

Jeronimos


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2012)

Zur SSD hab ich doch schon was geschrieben ^^   oder meinst Du das mit den 6Gb/s ? Das ist IMMER ca 600Mbyte/s. Die 6Gb/s ist die Bezeichnung für den SATA3-Standard, das ist aber nicht die effektive Geschwindigkeit der Laufwerke, sondern nur die maximal mögliche von der "Schnittstellle", eben SATA3.

Eine SSD ist schon dann "sehr schnell", wenn sie um die 500MByte/s schafft - und das sind auch nur Spitzenwerte.


----------



## Jeronimos (20. Dezember 2012)

Okay.....freue mich schon auf die Teile


----------



## Jeronimos (21. Dezember 2012)

Noch mal eine frage, ist es schlimm wenn der Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ hat? Weil mein Prozessor Intel Core I5 750 mit maximal 16GB DDR3 aber mit 1066 / 1333 hat...ist das schlimm? Bitte um Antwort.

LG 

Jeronimos


----------



## RichardLancelot (21. Dezember 2012)

Jeronimos schrieb:


> Noch mal eine frage, ist es schlimm wenn der Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ hat? Weil mein Prozessor Intel Core I5 750 mit maximal 16GB DDR3 aber mit 1066 / 1333 hat...ist das schlimm? Bitte um Antwort.
> 
> LG
> 
> Jeronimos


Wichtig ist nur dass der RAM DDR3 ist. Die Taktung ist 'abwärtskompatibel', verringert sich also, mit geringen Leistungseinbußen, automatisch nach unten.


----------



## Jeronimos (21. Dezember 2012)

ok....


----------



## Jeronimos (23. Dezember 2012)

kurze neue Frage: Mein prozessor I5 750 hat 2.0 und die Grafikkarte Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB hat ja 3.0 PCI Express, ist das schlimm? Funktioniert das trotzdem?


----------



## The_Final (23. Dezember 2012)

Jeronimos schrieb:


> kurze neue Frage: Mein prozessor I5 750 hat 2.0 und die Grafikkarte Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB hat ja 3.0 PCI Express, ist das schlimm? Funktioniert das trotzdem?


 PCIe ist abwärtskompatibel, funktioniert also ebenfalls, wie der RAM, mit Leistungseinbußen.


----------



## Jeronimos (23. Dezember 2012)

okay...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2012)

Noch nicht mal mit Leistungseinbußen - PCi3.0 ist "zu schnell" für moderne Karten, es gibt da keinen merkbaren Vorteil, wenn man ein Board und ne CPU hätte, um Pcie3.0 zu nutzen. Die Grafikkarten sind noch lange nicht schnell genug, um einen Vorteil von 2.0 vs 3.0 zu haben, aber es ist wie bei SATA und Festplatten: den Standard gibt es nun mal, und es ist nicht teurer, den Standard in das Produkt "einzubauen", also macht man es


----------

